# [SOLVED] Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo P2520



## faffer (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi, I have been asked to put a fresh XP professional install (existing o/s was corrupt) on the above PC. The install gets a fair way through then blue screens. After some research I see that I require a chipset driver for the sata drive to work properly, apparently this is on a drivers cd that would have come with the PC. As I don't have this cd, I am looking for some further info on the required file(s). The hdd has passed some test diags and the M/B is reported as being D2740-A2. I should be able to find the other drivers on the Fujitsu site once XP is on the PC..Any info appreciated Dave


----------



## dave359 (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo P2520*

Now that's a most peculiar situation. Can I check something to begin with - What is connected by SATA?

I assume the blue screen is coming up after the computer has booted from the CD - i.e. the part where it is loading drivers for various pieces of hardware prior to the start of the installation and where it asks which HDD and which partition you want to install Windows XP on.

If this is the case, what you need is an updated driver for Windows XP to load during the initial "boot-from-CD" phase.

It is possible to create a Windows XP setup disc that has been modified so it loads additional drivers when booting - however this is quite advanced stuff - I'm a computer engineer student with near enough 10 years of home experience but I've never tried this before. I wouldn't recommend this unless it was done by someone who knows exactly what they're doing.

If on the other hand the computer restarts, loads up the Windows-based part of the installation and then fails, then it's either not a SATA controller fault, or there is a faulty SATA driver being loaded which doesn't wanna work properly.

Only info I could find was at http://support.ts.fujitsu.com/com/s...wareGUID=E69DE943-52DF-48D3-8F20-029CBDBC7CB1 which doesn't mention anything about SATA controller problems. May be necessary to contact Fujitsu directly and ask for another "recovery CD".


----------



## faffer (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo P2520*

Thanks for the prompt response.
I well have the wrong end of the stick re the sata controller, its just what seems to crop up a lot on the fujitsu faq's. My thoughts were; as it is a raid able controller that a driver may be/is needed.
Basically the pc has no o/s at the moment, it will boot from the XP cd and go through the motions of allowing the hdd to be partitioned and formatted, it copies files then reboots. It brings up the progress bar (in minutes) as it is loading device drivers.Then at approx 34 mins to go, it will blue screen, with hardware error. Now I have tried it several times even with a few different third party controller drivers inserted at the F6 prompt, all with the same outcome.
I am hoping that it is a driver issue as the pc was working of a fashion prior to it having to be rebuilt.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo P2520*

What is the exact error message you get?
Bill


----------



## faffer (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo P2520*

Message is
IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL

If this is the first time you've seen this stop error screen, restart your computer. If this screen appears again, follow these steps: 

Check to make sure any new hardware or software is proerly installed. If this is a new installation, ask your hardware or software manufacturere for any windows updates you might need. 

If problems continue, disable or remove any newly installed hardware or software. Disable BIOS memory otions such as chaing or shaowing. If you need to use safe mode to remove or disable components, restart your computer, press f8 to select advanced startup options, and then slect safe mode.

STOP: 0x0000000A (0x00000010,0x00000002,0x0000000,0x80523E78) 

From looking around the net it seems a common enough issue.
Dave


----------



## dave359 (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo P2520*

Well if I read that correctly, some device is not giving out a propert Interrupt request.

This wouldn't look to be a SATA controller issue since Windows is detecting the SATA controller when you first selelct what partition etc to install on, so I think that can be disregarded.

Basically, programs can ask the processor to Interrupt whatever else it is doing if the program needs priority to get some task performed, i.e. a program might ask the processor to temporarily suspend the disk defragmentation that's running while it confirms that a file was saved to the hard drive properly. The process would only take a few milliseconds so you wouldn't notice anything had changed.

From reading and translating some of Microsoft's TechNet information (http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc957609.aspx) it could well be some faulty RAM that is causing the problem. The website suggests several programs that could be incompatible if you're doing an upgrade but because you haven't yet finished installing windows, I don't think programs are the problem, but the RAM is.

Sorting out this problem may be a bit more tricky. The error code is basically stating that the installation program is trying to access a specific part of the RAM that it should not have access to. All of the RAM access is controlled through a specific built-in RAM controller on the board.

Either the RAM is not working properly and giving incorrect details to the RAM controller or the controller has stopped working. I think it unlikely that the controller has stopped working - so we are probably looking at faulty RAM. Since RAM memory is almost constantly in use, it is not surprising that at some point a part of the RAM may stop working.

According to my research, a typical Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo P2520 computer has 2x 1GB RAM modules installed, so it may be fairly easy to check out.

There should be 4 sockets inside for the RAM. These should be labelled as 0, 1, 2 & 3. While making that there is always a piece of RAM in the socket labelled 0, try taking the other module out and seeing if the install works. You may need to swap the RAM around a bit if the first attempt doesn't work, but basically try the setup with only 1 piece of RAM connected - leave the other one out and swap them over if the install fails again.

RAM can be taken out by push down on the two upraised parts of the socket at either end; this will release the RAM. To put it in, make sure the RAM is put squarely into the socket and push it down until it clicks. The RAM is designed to only fit in round one way so it can't be put in backwards.

Might suggest taking some photos of how it looks before hand so you can refer to them if you need to.


----------



## faffer (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo P2520*

It is sorted now!!
Posting the error code prompted me to google it myself.After reading a few threads it appeared that a very similar problem had been resolved before. As I was trying to install XP (sp1) I had to turn off some advanced processor setting, XP then installed okay. Installed sp2 rebooted, reset processor setting. Now the nic driver was the problem, I installed another pci card got the pc on the internet went to fujitsui site which allowed me to auto update most of the drivers (but still not the nic). Installed sp3 from my network. After rebooting, the pc found a nic driver on the net.Removed the additional nic, all drivers are loaded and it is now receiving it's ms updates...thanks for the help..Dave


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo P2520*

Glad you have it sorted out.
Thanks for posting what you did.
Also thanks goes out to dave359 for your input

Thanks,
Bill


----------

